# Matisse got BOB



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations! :cheers2:

I would love to see some pictures! HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOOWHOOOO! CONGRATULATIONS! & "GO LITTLE MAN!" Good luck tomorrow, and we'll be waiting for lots of wonderful pictures!!!!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wheeee!! Congratulations!!   Hope you got the win pic!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thanks guys. I have no pictures except the professional one they took after the win. I handled him instead of his breeder, who didn't come to the show... and just didn't think to ask someone to take pictures. I was too busy holding him still on the table so his hair wouldn't get a crevice in the middle of the sprayed up portion. lol...no easy feat. And paying attention so I wouldn't miss curtain call. 

In the group class, it was out doors on the grass, which is his first. I had a little trouble keeping his head up the whole time. He was truffle snuffling. lol, 

I'll see if I can think to do something about pictures. Otherwise when I get the pro picture, if I can figure out how to get that posted, I will. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Big congratulations to you both! Can't wait for the picture!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! Going to the group is so much fun, except for the part where nonsporting is the last of the day. Have a great time tomorrow. You must be so proud of him.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow! Congrats and good luck tomorrow! I as well can not wait to see his picture! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

outwest said:


> Congratulations! Going to the group is so much fun, except for the part where nonsporting is the last of the day. Have a great time tomorrow. You must be so proud of him.


Yes, and the toys are toward the end too. Some people opt out of group. I would like to but I just can't seem to make myself. LOL.

Thank you all!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Yay! Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Big congrats!!! WAY TO GO!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That's right, you have a toy. LOL It is tremendously rude to the judge and other competitors to opt out of the group. Some people are only showing for the championship. Since there are no points and/or they think there is no chance they will win, they don't care. I am glad you stayed and went. It's fun!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, today he didn't do as well, but got best of opposite sex to best of breed. So, that's at least worth a point. (I think) LOL.

But the good news is I got to come home early and give my poor feet a rest. I have some issues now and then with my feet and this didn't help those joints. But anyhow, he's all bathed and all that gunk is out of his hair. 

I again didn't take pictures. It is just too busy sometimes and there was no one handy. Plus, I just don't think about it when I'm working on him. So, anyhow, when the pro picture comes, I'll see if I can scan it or something and get it on here. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

That's wonderful news! Congrats! We didn't go to that show, but we will be at the chehalis show in a couple weeks. I think all the shows I'm doing are south of Tacoma and possible enumclaw. One of these days we will be at the same show..lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Hunny,

Yes, one of these days we will be at the same show. That will be neat to meet. lol. I'm not sure what I'm doing. I thought I'd go online and see what's coming up and decide from there. It sure is nice when they're close. It seems there are a lot down close to you. Lucky duck!


----------

